# So here is my possesed makeup from last year



## AnnabelleLecter (Aug 6, 2015)

I did a crosspost of the pic in the welcome room.... dont know how to edit on mobile. Anyway I was a possesed girl. First time working with latex and the paints along with baby powder to settle it. Latex is vey hot but haha it sure cleaned my pores by the end of the day!!
I dont have a pic of the green puke on me and he shirt but here is this one!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks Great! Well done.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Wow! Great makeup. Kinda scares me a bit!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Wow, Regan is alive and well! Nicely done! The eyes are perfectly creepy...


----------



## AnnabelleLecter (Aug 6, 2015)

Thank you everyone! You are all very kind!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very creepy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You look fabulous!


----------



## AnnabelleLecter (Aug 6, 2015)

Thank you kindly!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh yeah, you nailed it! Nice job.


----------



## AnnabelleLecter (Aug 6, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

Nice job, I am impressed.. You almost got the look of Regan and the hair too..


----------

